# Just a thought, please read if you're discouraged!



## AlpacaEmployee (Apr 14, 2011)

While reading the forum, I thought that most every post is when there's a problem. Don't be discouraged or think that something WILL go wrong. Be prepared, but don't be sure. I've had 4 litters and two losses that were my stupidity. My bunnies tend to do well without my intervention.


----------



## Legacy (Apr 14, 2011)

Good point. I was so discouraged at one time, I gave up all together. Now that I've gotten a little experience, it isn't as hard as I was making it out to be.  

Given the proper housing, feed, & nesting box, and some time, those bunnies will breed like crazy.

Most of my problems before were due to being impatient or cutting corners. Both my problems not the bunnies.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

It's frustrating, but we also did so much reading before hand..I know there's actually a pretty high mortality rate, so that helps soften the blow!


----------



## AlpacaEmployee (Apr 14, 2011)

chicksandrabbitsohmy said:
			
		

> It's frustrating, but we also did so much reading before hand..I know there's actually a pretty high mortality rate, so that helps soften the blow!


A high mortality rate, but they can be bred every 30 days. It's not like we have to wait a year for one baby like we do with the alpacas!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 14, 2011)

I find the high mortality rate is generally first timers. It is unusual for one of my does to lose a kit unless it is born dead.  Give them their nest box several days in advance and materials (I use hay) to make a good nest. Then don't mess with them other than to feed until the kits are born.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Ok..so how about the doe using the nesting box as a litter box? Then what? Change it every day till she kindles?


----------



## Cuttlefishherder (Apr 15, 2011)

Very true, I kept thinking of every possible horrible thing that could have possibly happened with our pregnant doe! I was worried about every thing! But now we have calmed down, now we are more comfortable with just letting things happen!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 15, 2011)

litterbox/ nest box. Sorry yeah the only solution is to clean it daily til she kindles. If she poops in with the babies I wouldn't use that rabbit in my breeding program .I've had to cull for that reason once.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 15, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> litterbox/ nest box. Sorry yeah the only solution is to clean it daily til she kindles. If she poops in with the babies I wouldn't use that rabbit in my breeding program .I've had to cull for that reason once.


Really! Wow...Ok..hhmm...gonna have to be on that...Thanks!


----------



## PattySh (Apr 15, 2011)

Well you did ask! What you might try is giving that doe a corner potty box such as you might use for ferrets. After she starts using that then you might be able to safely put in a nest box. Pooping in a nestbox IS a hard habit to break. I think some of the reason they poop on a surface is that the nature of our cages makes all the poop fall thru. Rabbits are supposed to eat their first poop and then poop again firmer stools. They digest the food twice to get the  nutrition they need. Gross but nature.


----------



## norcal (Apr 16, 2011)

Our mama pooped in her box a couple of times before the kits were born - and I got all worried.   But, she hasn't done it since.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 16, 2011)

I did get one that wouldn't stop the habit (but only one) and her babies were covered in urine. I had to clean her nest every day so the babies would survive. What a mess, I babywiped the kits. Culled her. I've never had another rabbit do that. I have my first 3 (or 4)spring litters  coming tonight.  Didn't breed anyone this winter. I just gave them more hay and 3 are making nests like crazy. Two mixed litters bred (NZ/Cali) and one Cali litter and one NZ. Hoping the pure Cali litter is happening the doe is older and not 100% sure she "took".


----------

